# Neu bei PCGH: Werbefrei-Abo direkt über PCGH.de, Plus-Abos nun werbefrei



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neu bei PCGH: Werbefrei-Abo direkt über PCGH.de, Plus-Abos nun werbefrei*

					Es gibt zwei Neuigkeiten zu PCGH: So bieten wir ab sofort ohne Umweg ein Werbefrei-Abo an, das sich direkt über den Foren-Account verwalten lässt. Außerdem werden unsere Plus-Abos nun durch Werbefreiheit aufgewertet.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neu bei PCGH: Werbefrei-Abo direkt über PCGH.de, Plus-Abos nun werbefrei*


----------



## onkel-foehn (20. September 2021)

"Das Plus-Abo, das Werbefreiheit inklusive hat, kostet pro Monat 3,33 Euro, wenn man das Jahresabo nimmt (39,99 Euro)"

"Wir können deshalb beim Jahresabo einen Preisvorteil geben (15-20 Prozent, je nach Abo), weil wir hier selbst weniger Kosten bei Paypal haben"

Und worin genau liegt da der Anreiz für ein Jahres Abo dann genau ?!?
12 x 3,33 € = 39,96 €  (Jahres Abo  39,99 €)    
Bei 34,99 € hätten wir einen "Deal" ...  

MfG Föhn.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2021)

Also mich schreckt ab das es nur eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit gibt (die ich nicht habe bzw nutze), es gibt auch andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wo ihr kein Personal abstellen müsst, wie Paysafecard.


----------



## shaboo (20. September 2021)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> "Das Plus-Abo, das Werbefreiheit inklusive hat, kostet pro Monat 3,33 Euro, wenn man das Jahresabo nimmt (39,99 Euro)"
> 
> "Wir können deshalb beim Jahresabo einen Preisvorteil geben (15-20 Prozent, je nach Abo), weil wir hier selbst weniger Kosten bei Paypal haben"
> 
> ...


Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache ... 

Das Monatsabo kostet 3,90, d.h. 46,80 pro Jahr. Wenn Du das Jahresabo für 39,99 nimmst (und nur dann), kostet dich der Monat nur 3,33.


----------



## onkel-foehn (20. September 2021)

shaboo schrieb:


> Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache ...
> 
> Das Monatsabo kostet 3,90, d.h. 46,80 pro Jahr. Wenn Du das Jahresabo für 39,99 nimmst (und nur dann), kostet dich der Monat nur 3,33.


Wer lesen kann und so ...   
Da es zwei Abo´s gibt (Werbefrei und Plus) war meiner einer der fälschlichen Annahme eines kostet 3,90 und das andere 3,33 €. Aber hab´s mir jetzt noch mal in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte geführt und auswendig gelernt ...  

MfG Föhn.

p.s.  Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2021)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann und so ...
> Da es zwei Abo´s gibt (Werbefrei und Plus) war meiner einer der fälschlichen Annahme eines kostet 3,90 und das andere 3,33 €. Aber hab´s mir jetzt noch mal in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte geführt und auswendig gelernt ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.
> ...


Bei weiteren Fragen, gerne fragen.


----------



## ich558 (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab das Monatsabo gerade aktiviert und die Werbung ist noch genau so da...

Edit: ok hat nur paar Minuten gedauert


----------



## number_eight_burp (6. Dezember 2021)

Da ich bereits ComputerBase unterstütze reicht das auch.


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2021)

number_eight_burp schrieb:


> Da ich bereits ComputerBase unterstütze reicht das auch.



Mir entzieht sich leider komplett der Sinn dieser Aussage, inwiefern das für unsere Seite/Unternehmen relevant sein soll.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2021)

Anders herum ergäbe es Sinn. 

MfG
Raff


----------

